# Internet Contract



## AlexHedley (Nov 23, 2014)

I have a 2 year internet contract in Japan, with a large cancellation fee, and I'd like to know if generally in Japan you can transfer an existing internet service to another location. I'd be fine paying another installation fee and such.

Thank-you for your time.

AlexHedley.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes, but why is a generalization particularly useful? Ask your Internet service provider. Did your ISP say they cannot relocate your service?


----------



## larabell (Sep 10, 2007)

The internet scene in Japan is fairly fragmented with many providers operating only within certain regions. If you were moving a block or two away, I'd say the chances are good. If it's to another town, good luck. What matters is whether your particular provider operates in the area to which you would be relocating.

Which is why I agree with BBCWatcher that this isn't really the place to get an answer to your real question... which is whether you can move your service to your new location. To find that out, you should call your internet provider and let them know where you're moving to. Most also have a "location check" tool on their website where you plug in a location and find out whether that company operates in that area.


----------



## AlexHedley (Nov 23, 2014)

Ok, thanks.


----------

